# When I was in school, we were taught to underline the books.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I express "When I was in school, teachers sometimes recommended that we underline the texts as we read the book"?

Kun olin koulussa, muutama oppetajat kehotivat opiskelijat, että me alleviivasimme tärkeät osiot kun me lukimme oppikirjat" (?)


----------



## Marsario

What I would say:
When I was at school, teachers sometimes recommended that we should underline the books we read. --> Joskus kun olin koulussa, opettajat kehottivat meitä alleviivamaan lukemiamme kirjoija.
When I was at school, some teachers recommended that we should  underline the books we read. --> Kun olin koulussa, jotkut opettajat  kehottivat meitä alleviivamaan lukemiamme kirjoija.
But wait for a native's check.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

The only variations I would made would be : "kirjoja" instead of "kirjoija" and "Kun kävin koulua" if you're referring to your time as student.
I don't know whether a native would replace "kehottaa " with "suositella" (which has a milder meaning).


----------



## Gavril

Also, _alleviivamaan _should be _alleviiva*a*maan._


----------



## Marsario

Thanks for the corrections!


----------

